# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  error 602: could not find row in sysindexes for database id ,object i, index id

## prakshep

Hi all,

I have .MDF and .LDF files and i want to restore that files into sql server 2000.
But when i attach then i am getting error i.e. as under

*Error 602: could not find row in sysindexes for database id 17,object id 1,index id 1. Run the DBCC CHECKTABLE on sysindexes.*
Now what i will do for resoloving this error msg.

Pl. Help Me.

----------


## skhanal

How are you trying to attach it? from Enterprise Manager or with sp_attach_db command.

Check the path for LDF file. When you pick MDF, it automatically picks the original path from where these files were detached. You may have to correct the path.

----------


## J013

Just to verify - the files did originally come from a SQL 2000 instance, didn't they? They are not coming from a SQL 2005/2008 instance are they?

----------


## rmiao

Take backup of db on sql2k then restore it on target server.

----------

